# Topics > Applications > AI in commerce >  Albert, fully automated optimization manager, Albert Technologies Ltd., Tel Aviv, Israel

## Airicist

Developer - Albert Technologies Ltd.

Website - albert.ai

facebook.com/albertaimktg

twitter.com/albertaimktg

----------

